# Allen Alpha III Video



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

once again, bad to the bone vid!!!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have one of these reels on a buddy rod. It's a hell of a reel for the money. I bought it when they did their 1/2 off sale. The drag isn't as strong or as smooth as I would like but that reel has survived a ton of abuse and still functions like new. It bounced out of a rod holder going down the road and took a beating for the next two hours, still works awesome. 

As an Orvis Mirage fan boy I really like this Allen reel. I've heard their XLA is a bitchin reel as well.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Even from a Nautilus man I thought it was great!


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Sweet video once again [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

<<<Allen fanboy here. I have a couple Lamsons and an Allen Kraken xla that is awesome. Their customer service is top notch and I just received a shipment of hooks and eyes that appear to be A+ as well. If I ever have the need for another reel, they will be my first stop for sure!


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

HighPlains - what lamsons do you have and how do they compare to the Kraken? I've currently got a Konic that I'm really NOT in love with and was thinking of going to the alpha or a kraken.


----------



## Reeves7 (May 9, 2012)

how is that reel pefect for salwater, none of the fish in the video were even big enough to pull drag you could have strip fought ever fish?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

How do these new age reels perform on fish that actually pull you into your backing a 100yrds+. If I had to guess, pretty good. 

I have been a long time Ross believer for a reason. I know the the drag will perform effortlessly every time you hook into that 10lb+ bonefish that peels off a 150 yards on a 8 lb leader. No matter how times the reel has been dunked in salt water. Of course, every few trips the reels get a good warm fresh water soaking. 

Most fly reels never get a fish that pulls you into your backing. I mean into your backing. 

My favorite part of the video was where the reel came out of the water covered in mud.


----------



## HighPlainsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

> HighPlains - what lamsons do you have and how do they compare to the Kraken? I've currently got a Konic that I'm really NOT in love with and was thinking of going to the alpha or a kraken.


Both of my Lamsons are velocity's. I got them very cheap as they have discontinued that model. Two reels and a spare spool came in at around $300.  I like them fine and they seem like good reels.  For the $ I spent, I feel like I definitely got a bargain. I don't know anything about Lamsons customer service as I have not had to contact them, but I did contact the folks at Allen over a very minor issue, and was promptly fixed up far beyond what I expected. The XLA is a much better looking reel IMO, and I really like the larger arbor that it provides. The drag seems fine for my purposes on all three reels. I would go with a Lamson reel again as I really have nothing bad to say about them, however, an Allen reel would be my first choice simply because the staff and product are so good.


----------

